# Steven Seagal invents front kick!



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.jotterofarotter.com/2011/02/steven-segal-invented-front-kick-and.html


That front kick that Steven Seagal taught Anderson Silva was badass........they need to add that to Muay Thai!  :shrug:


----------



## yorkshirelad (Feb 20, 2011)

He probably invented it a few lifetimes ago when he was the first incarnation of a tulka. It's true, ask the Dalai Lama!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 20, 2011)

He said he had a unique way of doing a front kick.
Sean


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 24, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> He probably invented it a few lifetimes ago when he was the first incarnation of a tulka. It's true, ask the Dalai Lama!



No doubt!


----------



## Stealthy (May 3, 2011)

To think all this time I though Seagal was an atrocious actor, out shamed only by his disgraceful attempts at script writing and the inherent assumption that every person on the planet is completely brain dead.

He must be the worlds GREATEST actor to say that with a straight face.

You don't really think he believes it do you?


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 3, 2011)

you guys can talk crap all you want, but guess what. Steven Segal, as big a joke as he is, worked with Anderson Silva, and Lyoto Machida specifically on ways to use the front kick in a fight, and guess what.... the two of them are now the only two people in the UFC to have ever knocked anyone out with those kicks..

so maybe instead of acting like spoiled kids who think they know it all, maybe you should be asking.... what was Steven Segal showing them that made them trust it, use it, and succeed with it... or possibly, why has the kick not been used up to this point in MMA.

Steven Segal never once said he invented the front kick... hes goofy as hell as an actor, but hes not taking martial arts as a joke.


----------



## Stealthy (May 3, 2011)

That's the whole point of the link above, in it he DOES say he spent 30 years refining the front snap kick to turn it into a "front snap kick".

If you can find a 5 year old kid who doesn't already know that kick I will concede defeat and admit Seagal was ACTUALLY training these guys and it was not a publicity stunt/insult for/to the masses by insinuating that there is any truth in it whatsoever.



LuckyKBoxer said:


> Steven Segal never once said he invented the front kick... hes goofy as hell as an actor, but hes not taking martial arts as a joke.


 
My aversion to all things Steven Seagal is he says such ridiculous things that he is taking US for a joke.

It starts with Seagal saying he invented the front snap kick and ends with MMA fighters wearing tights and climbing up on top of the cage to do somersaults while they tag their buddies.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 3, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> That's the whole point of the link above, in it he DOES say he spent 30 years refining the front snap kick to turn it into a "front snap kick".
> 
> If you can find a 5 year old kid who doesn't already know that kick I will concede defeat and admit Seagal was ACTUALLY training these guys and it was not a publicity stunt/insult for/to the masses by insinuating that there is any truth in it whatsoever.
> 
> ...


 
listen to it again.
he specifically says he learned the kick in his training.
he goes on to say he refined it over the years to perfect it...
that to me means he worked on timing, placement, how to work it in, angles, approach, etc.

a front kick is not the same for every art that does a front kick.

the fact is nobody in the UFC has used that kick successfully before Steven Segal worked with Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida on it. Both of them give him credit for it.
so what do you think all three are idiots? 
I think that he worked with them specifically on it, because they are gifted athletes with lots of other tools and could use the kick in a very specific manner that he showed them... a front kick, yes, but used in a very specific manner.
there are plenty of basic attacks that are used differently by different arts and even different people within the arts, if you cant recognize that, then his conversation is futile.


----------



## Stealthy (May 3, 2011)

I was out of line for taking advantage of someone for saying the craziest thing I have heard in a long time. Each to their own.


----------



## Bruno@MT (May 3, 2011)

There seems to be a reality distortion field in this forum.

Some of you are looking at the information and see Saegal saying something to mean that he spent a lot of time on the timing, distancing and set-up of using a front kick in specific situations, based on his 30+ years of training. this would be a reasonable assumption, seeing as the 2 fighters actually having used his information have scored a knockout that way, giving Saegal credit after the victory.

And the others are saying OMG PONIES! SAEGAL SAYS HE INVENTED THE FRONT KICK LOLOLOLOL.

This could be a political discussion.


----------



## Tez3 (May 3, 2011)

I've seen MMA fighters here use the front kick, ours do, as do most with a TKD, MT and karate background but I guess it only counts as successful if used in the UFC despite being used successfully in Pride and other promotions outside the States. Sigh.


----------



## elder999 (May 3, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I've seen MMA fighters here use the front kick, ours do, as do most with a TKD, MT and karate background but I guess it only counts as successful if used in the UFC despite being used successfully in Pride and other promotions outside the States. Sigh.


 

Well, geez, Irene-if Michael Bisping is the very best your country has to offer......
.....(ducks....:lfao


----------



## MJS (May 3, 2011)

I have to agree with LB. I havent seen the fights in question in which the kick was used with great succes, but as it was said, I dont recall seeing anyone, until now, use this kick with success.  

What amazes me, is that we can look at a ton of different things in the arts, kicks, punches, blocks, etc.  People think that because Ed Parker did the punch this way or some other martial arts great did the kick another way, that THEY have the market cornered on the way its done, and how dare anyone try to *gasp* make it more effective.  

Ahh...the beauty of cross training.  Amazing how you can do it, taking just 1 simple little thing, drill the **** out of it, add it to your arsenal and make it work in the ring.


----------



## Tez3 (May 3, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Well, geez, Irene-if Michael Bisping is the very best your country has to offer......
> .....(ducks....:lfao


 
Ugh, if I wrote what I thought about that man, it would be full of insults! Look out however for Paul McVeigh.

Not sure if it is on You Tube but see if you can find Bisping's pro debut on our show ( big mistake, you should meet his father, arrogant b******) Pride & Glory Newcastle. He was appalling.


----------



## Steve (May 3, 2011)

For what it's worth, the snapping kick that knocked out Couture is different from the much more common teep kick.  While a push kick is pretty common, and some guys can get it out there a lot like a jab, that kick to the mug was pretty cool to watch...  looked just like the Karate Kid.  

Personally, there's room for everyone.  This works because it's uncommon.  It's like the 50/50 guard 3 years ago... nobody had seen it and they called it a trick.  It wasn't all that long ago that half guard was considered a trick position.  One of the Gracies, Relson I think, said once that half guard wasn't a real guard.  

Point is, evolve or face extinction.  Survival of the fittest.


----------



## Tez3 (May 3, 2011)

Seen sidekicks used to great effect in MMA too, I hate side kicks both to do and to be on the end of. Not high kicks btw but to the solar plexis, the receiver flies to the other side to the cage. A lot of the MT guys do them.


----------



## tenzen (May 3, 2011)

Say what you want but the fact of the matter is he taught them and they used it. He might be an arrogant **** of a person but when it comes to martial arts he knows his stuff. And has acomplished things that most people will never do. He's also the only american to own his own dojo in japan teaching them their own art perhaps better than they are. And I have seen the footage of him training both of these top guys and he was surprising the hell out of them. 
Would be crazy to see a lot more people flock to him for training in mma.
Good job steve.


----------



## K831 (May 3, 2011)

His movies are often lame, he is arrogant, and from what I've read, kindof a jerk. But is there any real question about weather or not he is an accomplished martial artist? 

Did he "invent" the kick? No.... is it possible that he has a variation or a tweak on mechanics, timing, deployment etc that made the difference for these guys? Yep. 

I can think of several times where I was "taught" a technique that I already "knew" and this persons variation of the old and tired technique made it alive in an all new way for me. Right down to something as simple as a punch or kick. I guarantee you there are several TMA greats who could spend 6 months with a top tier MMA great and give them something they could take right to the cage and make work.  I always think that when I watch Paul Mills at camps....


----------



## jks9199 (May 3, 2011)

Sometimes, it's even just the difference in how something is presented that makes it work...  

Whatever else he is -- Steven Seagal is a skilled martial artist.  I also give him partial credit for his years of QUIET involvement as a reserve deputy.  He could have jumped on that for positive press many times in the past, and didn't.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 4, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Sometimes, it's even just the difference in how something is presented that makes it work...
> 
> Whatever else he is -- Steven Seagal is a skilled martial artist. I also give him partial credit for his years of QUIET involvement as a reserve deputy. He could have jumped on that for positive press many times in the past, and didn't.


 
other then his TV show all about it you mean? hehe


----------



## jks9199 (May 4, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> other then his TV show all about it you mean? hehe


I did say PARTIAL and emphasized the quiet! He lost "points" for the show...  for lots and lots of reasons!


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 4, 2011)

Segall to Silva: "If done right, no can defense."

Sorry, had to make the joke. IT was a seriously sweet kick though.


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jun 7, 2011)

It's true, Segal taught Silva and Machida how to throw that front kick to the head - sure he did - and - I taught Muhamad Ali how to do the "Rope-a-Dope". I also taught him how to float like a butterfly and sting like a bee.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 7, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> It's true, Segal taught Silva and Machida how to throw that front kick to the head - sure he did - and - I taught Muhamad Ali how to do the "Rope-a-Dope". I also taught him how to float like a butterfly and sting like a bee.


I float like Ivory Soap and sting like Bactine.
Sean


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

Seagal mma - he's a long way from sport fighting and front kick come on!


----------



## Mz1 (Sep 5, 2011)

tenzen said:


> Say what you want but the fact of the matter is he taught them and they used it. He might be an arrogant **** of a person but when it comes to martial arts he knows his stuff. And has acomplished things that most people will never do. He's also the only american to own his own dojo in japan teaching them their own art perhaps better than they are. And I have seen the footage of him training both of these top guys and he was surprising the hell out of them.
> Would be crazy to see a lot more people flock to him for training in mma.
> Good job steve.




Foot jabs to the face has always been part of the MT curriculum as well as other MA's. 

Machida & Silva are just kissing Segal's gigantic white butt in hopes of breaking into the movie business.  I don't know much about Segal's MA history (mainly b/c I don't really care about Aikido).....but this bastard is cranking out about 2 movies EVERY year, for over 10 years now.  I'm sure most of them flopped, but he's obviously still making money and is probably the most successful MA movie star in the USA. He's definitely the longest working one. Any martial artist would be smart to kiss his big ***.


----------

